# need a captain for port arkansas



## tuna316 (May 25, 2009)

Need experience person for port arkansas. i usually fish out of freeport, but would like to fish out of port arkansas cuz I heard the fish are closer. pm me


----------



## wildcard (Apr 10, 2014)

*Not sure if he's for hire*

but try contacting Captain Keith out of Deep Sea Headquarters. One h#ll of a Captain and knows how to find the fish!! If he doesn't, I bet he knows someone one!
good luck


----------



## wildcard (Apr 10, 2014)

*oops...*

can tell I'm a newbie, eh??! :headknock
Just saw that was a 2009 post originally. Let's hope they found a Captain by now.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

wildcard said:


> can tell I'm a newbie, eh??! :headknock
> Just saw that was a 2009 post originally. Let's hope they found a Captain by now.


You may be looking at his join date? So your OK


----------



## jbawcum (Jul 28, 2013)

Too funny!!


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*what port ?*

didnt know Kansas had a port


----------



## Hollywood Ranch (Feb 22, 2013)

If your already fishing out of freeport I would stay there. That's prob the closest port to deep water.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

This whole thread is a riot!!!!


----------

